# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Biểu hiện của sốt virut có thể nguy hiểm

## viet_lequang

Sốt virus là 1 trong các căn bệnh thường gặp nhưng thường bị nhầm lẫn sở hữu căn bệnh khác đặc biệt là sốt xuất huyết. Sự lầm lẫn tai hại này sở hữu thể dẫn đến các hậu quả đáng nhớ tiếc. Vậy phân biệt sốt xuất huyết và sốt siêu vi (sốt Virus) như thế nào để chính xác? Sau đây là một số hướng dẫn giúp bạn với thể phân biệt được 2 căn bệnh này trong khoảng Đó có bí quyết chữa trị phù hợp.
Sau 5 ngày điều trị tại Bệnh viện Bưu điện, bệnh nhân được chuyển sang Bệnh viện Bệnh Nhiệt đới Trung ương với thể trạng rất kém, sở hữu dấu hiệu ngừng tim, ko đo được huyết áp, không liên quan được thuốc vận mạch. Bệnh nhân cũng bị suy đa tạng, xuất huyết đa dạng. Bệnh nhân sốt xuất huyết trên nền bệnh bazedow bướu cổ, được điều trị tích cực song đã tử vong đêm 9/8.
Bệnh nhân sốt xuất huyết điều trị tại Bệnh viện Bệnh Nhiệt đới Trung ương. Ảnh: Giang Huy.
Chiều muộn 10/8, Bộ Y tế đã họp khẩn để đối phó có diễn biến phức tạp của dịch sốt xuất huyết trên cả nước. Ông è cổ Đắc phu, Cục trưởng Y tế phòng ngừa cho biết, trong khoảng đầu năm cho tới hiện tại cả nước ghi nhận 80.555 trường hợp sốt xuất huyết, 24 người tử vong. Gần 70.000 bệnh nhân phải nhập viện điều trị. So sở hữu cùng kỳ năm ngoái, số ca bệnh nâng cao 33,5%, số tử vong tăng 5 trường hợp. Riêng Hà Nội, trong khoảng đầu năm cho tới hiện tại đã sở hữu gần 14.000 bệnh nhân sốt xuất huyết, chỉ xếp sau TP HCM.
Ông Hoàng đức hạnh, Phó Giám đốc Sở Y tế Hà Nội cho biết, những năm trước thành thị chỉ ghi nhận hai type virus D1, D2 gây sốt xuất huyết, năm nay xuất hiện thêm cả type D3, D4. Ông lo ngại có tình hình thời tiết mưa nắng bất thường như hiện tại, trong các tuần tới số ca sốt xuất huyết sẽ còn tiếp tục tăng mạnh, nhất là khi sinh viên quay trở lại học.
Bộ trưởng Nguyễn Thị Kim Tiến thẩm định Hà Nội phòng chống dịch quyết liệt song chưa triệt để, chưa hiệu quả. "Việc quan yếu phải tuyên truyền cho người dân hạn chế muỗi đốt, bôi thuốc, sử dụng bình xẹp muỗi và phải diệt loăng quăng; hướng dẫn người bệnh uống phổ thông nước oresol, nước cam, chườm ấm...", Bộ trưởng kể.
Bộ trưởng Kim Tiến cũng yêu cầu Hà Nội huy động thêm máy phun công suất lớn trong khoảng các thức giấc, thậm chí nhờ các tỉnh giấc lân cận tương trợ nhân lực chống dịch hiệu quả hơn. Việc phun thuốc cũng cần tập trung trong nhà, trường học, bệnh viện, dự án vun đắp... "Hà Nội mới mang 2 xe phun thuốc công suất to thì như muối bỏ bể, cần yếu 20 xe", Bộ trưởng chỉ đạo.
Trích dẫn bài viết: *https://******************/dau-hieu-p...sot-virus.html*

----------

